# Dip



## FlyingBird

What 'dip' mean?

Örneğin, cehennemin dibi.
Cehennemin ne anlama geldiğini anlıyorum, tek anlamayan kelime diptir.

Please literall explanation


----------



## MiracleMiracle

'Dip' means bottom.

But here a phrase is being used:
'Cehennemin dibi' means something like 'in the middle of nowhere'
Onun evi cehennemin dibinde: which would literally mean: His place is really far/ He lives really far from where we are.

Or you may use it in a phrase like:
'Cehennemin dibine git'
And that would mean: Go to hell!

Hope this helps.


----------



## FlyingBird

MiracleMiracle said:


> 'Dip' means bottom.
> 
> But here a phrase is being used:
> 'Cehennemin dibi' means something like 'in the middle of nowhere'
> Onun evi cehennemin dibinde: which would literally mean: His place is really far/ He lives really far from where we are.
> 
> Or you may use it in a phrase like:
> 'Cehennemin dibine git'
> And that would mean: Go to hell!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Dip kelimesi ile birkaç örnek verir misiniz?

Ayrıca, dip ile alt arasındaki fark nedir?

From dictionary they both mean bottom.


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> Dip kelimesi ile birkaç örnek verir misiniz?
> 
> Ayrıca, dip ile alt arasındaki fark nedir?
> 
> From dictionary they both mean bottom.


Anyone?


----------



## ancalimon

Alt means lower, below, bottom, sub

Apartmanın en alt katında oturuyorum. : I live on the lowest floor of the apartment
Sıralamada benden bir alttasın : You are ranked one lower than me.

The main meaning of dip is related with deepness and distance.

Dünyanın en dip çukuru nerde? : Where is the deepest hole on earth?  (dip is the place where deepness ends. It's the bottom)

The opposite of the word "dip" is "tepe" meaning "top, hill"


----------



## Black4blue

*Dip* is the lowest point/bottom of things like _a glass, well, saucepan, bottle... etc _(tube-shaped things, I guess)


----------



## FlyingBird

Gözümü aydınlattığınız için teşekkür ediyorum


----------

